# Stuffed Rabbit



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

This looks great! and he makes it look very simple to prepare.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I wonder why he chose peppers? I would probably go with tomato and a little bit of calamata olives. Stuffed and rolled in bacon is a great idea though.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Stuff it with jalapeños, yum! Hard to go wrong when you start with bacon & jalapeños! :yummy:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The perfect meal - one a man cooks for a woman!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The perfect meal - one a man cooks for a woman!


ha! and then there's that


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Stuff it with jalapeños, yum! Hard to go wrong when you start with bacon & jalapeños! :yummy:


stuff it with jalapenos... that sounded good when I first read it, but now I'm thinking... no. How about the syrup leftover from making "cowboy candy" jalapeno chips? I'm thinking vacuum sealed marinated 24 hours and then wrapped in bacon, and stuffed with... still working on that.

Sauteed in white wine, garlic and ?

served with... asparagus? spinach? served on a spinach bed with asparagus tips?

A buddy of mine got me some Rajwadi Garam Masala when he was shopping at the Indian store, he says it's good stuff! I'm going to try some of this with the rabbit too!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> stuff it with jalapenos... that sounded good when I first read it, but now I'm thinking... no. How about the syrup leftover from making "cowboy candy" jalapeno chips? I'm thinking vacuum sealed marinated 24 hours and then wrapped in bacon, and stuffed with... still working on that.
> 
> Sauteed in white wine, garlic and ?
> 
> ...


Rabbit Korma sounds sooooooo good right now!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG!!! If you ever saw the video of the piano player from "Titties & Beer" that is what my reaction would be to this meal. BACON!!!


----------

